# I finally gave into temptation.....



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I finally gave in and clipped a goat!! Kazam was looking awefully perdy out in the pasture, and I just had to see what was under all that fur! He is definatly all BUCK!

Please excuse my "clipping uniform" :slapfloor:









I am so impressed with his front end assembly.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He does look good! Is he the one you had up for sale?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, and yet again I took him off my sales list :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know how you feel. Its hard to let some of them go especially when they're nice.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He was a pretty good sport about it all even though he felt "exposed" haha. You should see him in his new jacket :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I need to get clipping. I haven't started any yet. I want to but at the same time I'm hesitant.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah 16 days till the show wooohoo! I may have to re-clip him in a few days so he looks his best. I never really have a problem clipping the black goats (watch me arrive with skinned black rat-looking goats lol)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahahaha I hate clipping black goats but I'm suppose to bring Blossom so she'll be clipped at least. I'd love to go ahead and fill them in for photos before the show too but we'll see. I have to listen for births at night so screaming mom's and kids won't make for easy sleep in that case.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I "tried" to seperate Ginger from her kids last night to get 12 hour shots ------ didn't happen, I felt way to sorry for the babies and Ginger lol. :tears:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Its all a drama with kids and dam's. It doesn't hurt them but they sure know how to whine about it. I don't feel sorry for them, but it makes for a long night if I need to listen to a doe in labor. So I haven't been pulling any like I want to. We're planning yet another barn. Planning to pull all kids next year to go up to this barn and have a milk parlor, kitchen with fridge etc so that does in labor can be listened to and we won't have to listen to mom's and babies screaming all the time. Won't that be nice.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think I could give up watching the mom and babies relationship. I was at PromisedLand a few weeks ago and those babies just seem so lost in the big world without their mums! lol

Ashley stop that talk of a nice milk pralor and such you are making me :drool:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know, I get so mad at some of these guys for how they act when I need to do something like milk. Not to mention most of the mom's are such pains on the stand. I do have some who are really good on the stand no matter what but some refuse to be good because "that's my baby's milk". I can't stand when a doe makes her kids wild too. With so many here its hard to be 1-1 with them so they are often a big group around us. And some never get interested. I do spend time with each set of babies at birth and till they're turned out. Since its easier to spend time with just a couple kids like that but some just never get friendly. So I'm going to start bottling them all. Its too hard to do simple things to wild kids ad as often as we have to do stuff it only makes the wild ones wilder. Grant stayed in the house maybe a week, and went right back out in the barn. He's never lacked cuddling with other kids who could be his siblings. Eats with the group and plays. So I don't really feel sorry for him or his dam. They've both done well.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks really nice!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, first that's a beautiful buck. I can't wait to clip my boy. I'm going to try to take him to a show or two this year...we'll see. Since we are talking about seperating does from kids...I need to do that to. I want a good picture of Izzy's udder...is it better to put them where they can't hear each other? I'm not sure I can do that, but I could put them in the other side of the barn and her outside in another enclosure. Would that be ok? Then they could go back together. Kids are about 3 weeks old now. They will be ok overnight, right?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They should be fine overnight at that age. I totally agree with you on the milking does with babies thing. What I am going to start doing is milking them from the very beginning, atleast a little bit. And see if that helps. It is so frustrating when they don't act good!!! I have the opposit problem, my babies are tooooo friendly and want all the attention ALL the time lol.


----------

